# Una de cal y una de arena... un sentimiento y toda una vida



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Para ti hermano, al año de tu muerte.. un thread de Lima Limón

*Fotos de la p?gina de vonbergen.net*

Lima es un misterio de ciudad que recibe y envuelve con su bruma a aquellos que con ansias de revivir recuerdos a ella llegamos... 

Con su aire de morocha nos abre sus puertas










Nos bendice y cobija










Nos habla de arquitectura y de irrespetos....





































De legados e historia
































































De contrastes 
































































De noches de juerga, jarana y caj?n





































De luces eternas




























De veranos en la playa




























De nuestro amado Barranco!!!!









































































No te olvidare Jamas!!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que interesante, bonito, singular y majestuoso recorrido !!! chevere el thread vane, en especial las de Barranco, las panoramicas nocturnas y el perrito tablista !


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me encat? el thread, un verdadero recorrido e lo que puede decir la Lima viva, con gente y sus manias


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lindo thread, una recopilaci?n bastante interesante.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Me fascino Vane, sobretodo en los detalles en los que se enfoca, y tu manera de contarlo tan unica y propia que tienes. Felicitaciones.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que lindo este thread! Esta lleno de espiritu y de belleza.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

CHUMA!! q buena recopilacion!!!!!!! lindas fotos!!! :banana: buenos angulos  bonitos contrastes :banana:


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Que hermoso y sensible recordatorio*

Ya habia leido Vane en otro thread que tu hermano habia fallecido..debe ser una experiencia muy triste (aunque un primo hermano mio fallecio muy joven y para mi fue como perder a un hermano menor)... Me ha impactado el delicado buen gusto que les has puesto a la eleccion de fotos,los colores sobrios y serios (en las primeras fotos)... muy acorde con un recordatorio... Realmente un thread muy bonito,un homenaje sereno y sensible... De paso,como que cada foto refleja a fondo esa esencia de Lima... nuestra Lima "gris",pero adorada... 
*..."Yo no quiero una Lima tropical..quiero mi Lima con niebla,con garua,con esa humedad que parece a punto de explotar...esa Lima invernal y oceanica.. esa Lima que a cada tanto nos invita al baile del sismo"...*


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Vane te pasastes!!, me encanto tu trenza lime?a, muy bonita e interesante.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Que buen recorrido, una Lima viva, con su gente y sus contrastes .


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

que belleza!!. me da envidia, pero envidia sana. de tener esa gracia, esa cultura tan arraigada en la gente de un pais.

precioso thread vane. tu ciudad no deja de sorprenderme.
Muchos saludos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

De mi Lima, la que yo recuerdo, la de mañanas escuchando los ruidos eternos de los vehìculos que pasan, de mañanas con su frugo frente al ventanal de la vieja casona, de las caminatas por San Isidro, las compras en el Metro, la heladerìa laritz en San Miguel y un ocho bolas entre dos, de compras en San Miguel y una de cine mas, de momentos escogiendo el panetòn, de largas colas para comprar una libra de arroz, de pasar una y mil veces por el puente Villenas hasta el parquecito del amor, del ceviche de los domingos en el centro de Lima, de los dulces recorridos por las playas del sur en verano.

De besos robados en el puente de los suspiros y de los que no hubo necesidad de robar en el mirador de barranco, de jaranas en la estaciòn, de bailes negroides en producto peruano, de canales de televisiòn, de nubeluz, de Hildebrant, de Alan ... de dìas que no volveràn junto a seres que ya no son ni seràn... de iglesias jurando fe y luego olvidando... eternas madrugadas estudiando para que las monjas no se me carguen... De un dia que me fui y de algùn otro que volveré... Siempre.. Siempre... Lima!!!! en mi estarás.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Un thread con alma !!!!!!


----------



## edzela (Jul 23, 2006)

Esta ha sido una poesia fotografica que me ha llegado profundamente al corazon que siempre trato de ocultar, recordar a Lima, es recordar mi ninez, mi infancia y casi la mayor parte de mi vida. gracias Vane por esos recuerdos.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Bonito el thread ! Lima y sus varias caras !!


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy lindo tu thread Vane, se nota que le has puesto mucho sentimiento. Todas las fotos son espectaculares.


----------



## **Rape** (Jun 23, 2006)

:eek2: que hermozoooo se ve Lima!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Vane eres una artista de verdad.. jeje (no es pateria) tienes mucho sentimiento para escribir.. y las fotos estan muy buenas..

salu2


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

muy bonito el thread...... se ve bien Lima en esas fotos.... salu2


----------

